# Old World Tuscan Kitchen



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

Texstone's Terra venetian plaster applied to the back splash area, with aged brick reveals. Kitchen/nook walls have a faux finish applied to enhance the Tuscan look. Home owner still has some items to display on the counters.


Video -


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks great!! Is the finish gritty??


----------



## BrushstrokesInc. (Jun 15, 2009)

The walls are not gritty, but the texture has a "sort of" gritty feel to it. I can post some progress pics that may show the texture more. The texture is colorized with glazes and after it has dried over night I apply clear stone sealer, for protection.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Brushstrokes said:


> The walls are not gritty, but the texture has a "sort of" gritty feel to it. I can post some progress pics that may show the texture more. The texture is colorized with glazes and after it has dried over night I apply clear stone sealer, for protection.


I'll be happy to take look at the pics and know more about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlanHood (Sep 16, 2013)

It was very good..!
Well done..


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice. I'm not a faux person per se, but how did you achieve the variegated look on the walls? Sponging I assume? Good job keep it up!


----------



## painter40 (Dec 7, 2013)

That looks fantastic!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great. We did some venetian plaster at an apartment I was renting. It came out pretty good for our first attempt. I do want to pratice more.

I couldn't get my wall to pop like yours, I used a blue color from SW and it had slight variations but nothing like yours does. We did the trowel version.


----------

